# New Marine Tank



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi. I Hav Just Started A New Saltwater Tank And Just Want To Make Sure Ive Got The Correct Filtration. The Tank Is A Aquaone Ar980 215l. Im Using The Ibuilt Filter Atthe Moment. I Have Filled The Trays With Ehime Substart Pro. And I Was Thinking Of Just Adding An Extra Power Head Into The Tank For Extra Circulation.

Now My Question Is: Is There Enough Surface Area For The Bacteria?
And How Many Litres Per Hour Of Filtration Should I Aim For. Atm The Filter Running On It Does 950l/h. How Powerful Should The Powerhead Be?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm not sure about the filter, cuz I've never heard of it, but good filtration units for saltwater are protein skimmers, sumps, and refuigums.

Is there enough surface area for the bacteria? - usually bacteria resides (in a saltwater system anyway) in the substraight as most filters (besides the sump) in saltwater do not use any media of any sort. 
In a tank with fish only, a good turn over rate is 5 gallons per hour/ gallon of water volume you have in the tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm american, so I have to think about this because we don't have things like Aquaone tanks and Ibuilt filters.
Hmm.. coming up blank. 
The filter's flow speed is at the minimally acceptable range, but I don't know what kind of surface area the media has. My advice would be to keep that filter in place and simply add another of similar size, which would negate any need for a powerhead. No, wait, that's only a second choice. The first choice would be to instead add a foam fractionator/skimmer so that the filter won't have to do so much work. It would also increase your circulation and aeration very significantly.


----------

